# VPS Ace another emergency migration to NL



## peterw (Nov 22, 2013)

Today I received following email:



> Hello,
> 
> This message is to notify you in the next 24 hours, we will be preforming an emergency migration
> which will require us to move your VPS container from Siauliai, Lithuania to Alblasserdam, Netherlands
> ...


What a cheap excuse to move to NL. I have the feeling that NL is the next Buffalo of europe.


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 22, 2013)

> What a cheap excuse to move to NL.


It's a real reason to move.  Baltic Servers won't give out large number of IPs to VPS providers.  Hudson Valley Host was forced to make an emergency migration (to Buffalo) for the same reason in May.

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/10362/hudson-valley-host-closing-lithuania-location


----------



## Flapadar (Nov 22, 2013)

Unless they're withdrawing previously allocated IP space though, how is it an emergency?


----------



## fisle (Nov 22, 2013)

_*Breathes heavily* The english is strong with this one_

Seriously, is it just me or are these announcements that providers are sending out getting worse day by day?


----------



## KS_Phillip (Nov 22, 2013)

peterw said:


> Today I received following email:
> 
> What a cheap excuse to move to NL. I have the feeling that NL is the next Buffalo of europe.


There are plenty of good colo facilities in NL, not just cheap ones.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 22, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> It's a real reason to move.  Baltic Servers won't give out large number of IPs to VPS providers.  Hudson Valley Host was forced to make an emergency migration (to Buffalo) for the same reason in May.
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/10362/hudson-valley-host-closing-lithuania-location


Yeah, I'm sure this is 100% the reason HVH closed their EU location.

Francisco


----------



## Patrick (Nov 22, 2013)

Seems more like Baltic Servers took over Santrexs ranges, quickly gave out IPs to gain some customers and now stopped providing more large blocks or increased IP prices


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 22, 2013)

fisle said:


> Seriously, is it just me or are these announcements that providers are sending out getting worse day by day?


Yup the last weeks were full of "we sold our customers" or "we close locations*"

*the location which was the only reason our customers were choosing us.


----------



## drmike (Nov 22, 2013)

What?  I thought there weren't any IP shortages and we shouldn't stomp on people like in Buffalo getting bogus mass allocations?

VPSAce like many Buffalo affiliated companies can't afford to do business with lowend money in many places.


----------



## mcmyhost (Nov 22, 2013)

It really depends om which facility in NL. There are good and bad ones.

Not sure why Baltic Servers would cut VPSAce's  IP flow.


----------

